# Savage Turbo , Shadow, Schwinn Thrasher



## joseywales (Jun 16, 2014)

Picked these up a few days ago. Does anyone know anything about the Savage Turbo bike? or the Shadow? I have not seen these brands before. Previous owner said his grandfather bought them all at the local bike shop. The shop is no longer in business so I couldn't get any info there. Any info appreciated. 
Thanks












Sent from my Le Pan TC802A using Tapatalk


----------

